

Show HN: Hacker Uses This - aartur
https://hackerusesthis.com/

======
JoshTriplett
Interesting. What algorithm is this using to make recommendations?

If you're not already, you should consider an algorithm that places less
weight on more commonly used tools; right now, a huge number of people add
"git", for instance, so it shouldn't carry much weight when looking for
similar people and recommended tools.

This could also use a "not interested" or "actively don't like/want this", to
filter out unwanted recommendations.

Looks like there are two copies of "Google Chrome".

~~~
aartur
Yes, I'm already planning to add a button to "remove" recommendations.

The recommendations algorithm is based on some heuristics to detect how
similar are two users. Nothing "generic". I'll describe it in detail if you
are interested.

Now I'm trying to get information about why the HN submission is invisible...

EDIT. The submission was flagged by users. Weird.

Two Chromes - one is in Desktop category and the other is in Mobile.

~~~
aartur
I noticed that the recommendations are probably equal to the union of fuzzy
intersections of a tool set of the "logged in" user and every other user's
tool sets, where the "fuzzy membership" function is an assignment of
importance scores to tools.

By "fuzzy" operations I mean the mathematical theory [0]

I see that many people didn't change default importance score from 5, looks
like UI is bad for this.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuzzy_set](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuzzy_set)

------
nstart
Been playing around with it for a while. Surprised that I was the first person
to add Vagrant to my toolset.

EDIT - Forgot to say, great job. With some polish it'll definitely make a fun
tool discovery service. Thanks for this

~~~
aartur
Thanks, I'm planning to make a few changes mainly to allow excluding common
tools from recommendations. Maybe I'll also add user following functionality.

------
mattmurdog
Uh no they don't. Developers do.

------
captn3m0
You might wanna re-submit this. HN went down shortly after this was posted.

